# freshwater Drum



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

My dads friend caught a 10 lb drum while crappie fishing (Alabama worrior), just wandering if they are good to eat?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've heard that they are not too much different than small black drum as far as eating quality but I've also heard that they aren't any better than a grass carp so..........


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, gaspergou are pretty good to eat


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Cooked fresh they are not bad....I don't care for them after being frozen.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine table fair.... This is an old family recipe. Scale the fish. Gut the fish, remove guts, leave head on, stuff cavity with cow manuer, rap in aluminum foil and bake at 375 for 45 min, remove fish from oven, let stand for 10 min, remove cow manuer from fish cavity, discard fish in trash and serve cow manuer while warm. Serves about six. Goes well with Romer Rocket or a Pink Shablie. Enjoy:hungry


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

LMAO midnight


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

When I lived up north in the great lakes area people would eat them all the time.


----------

